

HN Feature Request: Individual users RSS feeds - danw

Are there any plans to offer per user RSS feeds on Hacker News? There are a handful of users who's submissions I consistently enjoy and would like to be able to be notified of these without having to check back or doing screen scrapping.
======
yan
<http://www.ycfeeds.com/>

~~~
danw
Thats great, but doesnt seem to face feeds for submissions unfortunately.

------
nreece
_Shameless plug_

Have a look at Feedity (<http://feedity.com>) for creating custom RSS feeds
from virtually ANY webpage.

